# Getting Ready



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

It's awfully darned quiet around here lately. I guess everyone is fishing or getting their equipment ready for the season.

I got my order of 12 dozen new Last Look decoys last week. (Nothing like new toys to get one all excited.) I have started to assemble them. I am selling six dozen white shell decoys to help defray the cost of the new ones. I also got my flags repaired and poles rigged to take the flags and kite we use. I have quite a bit of work to do to get my Northwinds ready. I took the heads off all except for 10% last year. The system I used to keep the decoys on the sticks failed on some of the decoys because the holes were a little too big in the decoy body. So, I have to fix those.

When I get all this stuff ready, we should be able to run 235 Northwinds, 156 Last Looks, 68 blue goose shells, 4 flags, a kite, a dozen Goose Magnets, and a few others.

Then, Wood Duck tells me at Game Fair that he has been running less than 200 decoys and has been doing just fine. Maybe, we will have to split up our decoys into two 200 decoy spreads rather than one at 400+.

Are you guys getting ready??


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

This is my weekend to do it.

I have a lot of broken wind socks that need patching. I need to clean the blood off of all of the bigfoots (too much point blank shooting...blood sprays over most of the decoys :-? ). I also need to fix the flags, readjust all of the new decoys I bought into some bags...and I have 6 dozen last looks arriving any day now that I need to assemble.

Can't wait....


----------



## Wood Duck (Mar 22, 2002)

Its all ready hunting season for me. We'll be pounding the crows tommorrow AM, I've got 2 farmers wanting us to thin out thier crows to keep the buggers out of the corn. We hunted last Sun AM and got 13. Tommorrow should be better as we have them pegged pretty good now as to thier morning flight patterns. Shooting eye is ready now also.
Then our early Canada Goose season starts 9/3. With one of my sons in the Marines the only time he will be able to hunt is the 10 days he is here in early Sept. We'll have to hunt as much as we can then. 
As for my equipment, I did a bunch of cleaning in May and I think were in pretty good shape, hauling a bunch of new to me decoys up to Canada on 9/28 for our first hunt. Other than getting a new set of tires on the 4x4 were ready!


----------



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

Blast those crows Wood Duck. They are bad for waterfowl. Why don't you do a story on crow hunting and submit it to Chris. There are too many of those things and they need more thinning out than Canada geese. But, not many people hunt them or know how.


----------



## Wood Duck (Mar 22, 2002)

We'll see about a crow story, but not untill the snow is 2' deep, too busy trying to get ready for the hunt now. My #2 son is home from Marine Corp basic for 10 days and we have a crow hunt lined up for 09/01 AM and will be out for Wi's early Canada goose hunt 09/03 and most likely the following weekend also.
Oh Ya... He is now a United States Marine! Qualified as Expert with the M16-A1. We went out to San Diego to watch him graduate. Boy you talk about a bunch of trim, tough, serious looking guys... and those Drill Instructors! They are some stern fellows! But when you see what they produce you got to admire the system. They should put them in charge of our public schools!


----------

